
The car century was a mistake. It’s time to move on - suchabag
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/in-theory/wp/2016/02/29/the-car-century-was-a-mistake-its-time-to-move-on/
======
Yaa101
Nonsense, new levels of tech will not be reached without current levels of
tech. The automobile was needed to deliver new levels of tech in a flexible
form. Railroad and boat would never be able to do that. Funny how people
always think that tech is in some kind of vacuum, probably same way how people
think that creation of things can be done without standing on the shoulders of
our forefathers (see whole copyright debate).

